

Why straight-A's may not get you into UW this year  - cwan
http://o.seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2014670294_admissions03m.html

======
koenigdavidmj
And then if you _do_ get in, good luck getting into the next filter, the CSE
department's admissions system.

